# JUNKIN'S official Hobie Power Skiff thread



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

LMAO!!!! Now if all I had to do was send you pics and they magically appeared on this thread the world would be a better place for all.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yea cough it up junky 

-a


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

And put your dang-ol location in your profile!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I was gonna copy and paste all your pics, but i was busy at work, tryin to beat the rain.
Any updates of prop changes and speed numbers? I seriously cant wait till i start messing with propping, most people hate it, but i guess im just lookin for a WOT excuse :


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is how the $1000.00 Hobie Power Skiff came home. POS trailer and all.  She didn't come with the jackplate, but I wanted to see how she ran so I bolted up the jackplate and a 45 Honda to get her on the water ASAP.







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

THEN I BROKE MY HIP WHEN A 20FT DEER BLIND FELL ON ME IN OCTOBER AND I DIDN'T TOUCH THE BOAT FOR A FEW MONTHS!!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Geez,didnt know that. How are you now?

Your $1000 pos looks too be in much better shape than my $1300 pos with a pos trailer as well when i got it 

Crazy cuz yours is a side console, just like mine was (rare), and same color patterns and boot stripe.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Needing to be on the water after so long being laid up, I reversed the handle on the remote control so it would mount to the right hand side of the original wood console, bolted on the Honda, and me and the wife ran to Hackberry to see if the boat had any mojo.  Caught a few good reds and our 10 dozen crabs.  Then back home to rebuild the trailer and start working on the boat.







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

NEXT, a buddy needed a motor for his Carolina Skiff so I sold him the Honda 45 that was on the boat and bolted on a Honda 50 (had 3 motors....package deal..... long story).  Then rebuilt the trailer with new spring, runners, all stainless hardware, led lights, and shortened 10" so garage door would close.  Ripped out wood bench and wood trolling motor mount and replaced with 75 qt Yeti for seat and home made aluminum and starboard troller mount.  Then kept running boat for last month or so with wood console and cable steering while I'm building new center console with hydraulic tilt steering ;D and binnacle control.  Almost done.







[/img] 







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]

And new POWERTECH prop cause the Solas I had on the motor would hit rev limiter before I got the boat trimmed out and I want more than 37mph.

AND THEN.......







[/img]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!! Keep em coming!

Btw, do your scuppers pour water in with the 50? What does the 50 weigh?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

My Honda 50 weighed 210 on a hanging deer scale when I hoisted it off the trailer. I say the scale is accurate +or - 5lbs. I don't have a scupper issue because I capped mine with a PVC cap that I can pull from the inside if I ever happen to get alot of water in the boat so I haven't dealt with the issue. As far as the hip goes..... never thought broken hip would be an issue until way past my 30's. Its one of those nagging things that drives me nuts because I don't run anymore, jump out of boats/truck beds etc, for fear of re-injury. PITA because I'm so active...... or was.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's you some pics of the Anytide pole holders, Ken.








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]

And here's how I left her last night with wood side console removed...... Guess I have to get moving now or I won't be fishing anytime soon.








[/img]







[/img]

Can't wait to get home after work and get started.  Thanks Cut and Ken for giving me a reason to speed up.  And thanks to Anytide for the pole holders. They worked out great on the narrow gunwale.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

junky- nice red /crabs /skiff too 
next time land it on a deer..... :-?
thanks again skiff looks great !!!!
-a


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

PP brackets ordered, along with a holster.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

NICE!!!! Anytide's stuff is well made and built to suit. You will enjoy. Anchor bracket is my next toy from AT. Gotta build up some funds first. Me and the wife going to Mexico in June for 1st anniversary and I've already booked 2 days of Bone/Tarpon flats fishing. $$$$$$ all gone. :-[ but ;D MIKE


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Junkin - Am I reading right, that you were seeing 37mph with the Honda 50? My soon-to-be-my HPS reportedly runs 34 w/the Johnson 48, I was just wanting to confirm...

6 Days and counting 'til I pick her up! Just read alla way through cut's thread, now yours, next is Kens_...

Yep, I'm jonesing...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol
The time will come!!!

Junkin how was your trip to mexico?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Trip started great........laid on the beach drinking and soaking up rays for three days......beautiful weather.... finally came time to fish and storms knocked us off the flats on day one after an hour and day two at noon.  I did catch 3 really good tarpon on fly.  The third one broke my 10wt but I still got him in the skiff.  Barracuda drove us nuts both mornings and shredded some really good flies.  I will say this..... an "old school" 17ft Panga with a 40 Yammy is high on my wish list for a bare bones flats skiff.  I fell in love with that little boat.  We got caught in a BAD storm on day one and ran WOT for 45 minutes back to the marina without flinching.  Thoroughly impressed! I will get some pics up if I can clean them up a little.  Wife's nice camera dodging rain and coming out of plastic bag and fogging up didn't work to well and battery was dead on my waterproof camera.  All in All a good trip.   MIKE


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

LC. I am running 37 on GPS with 50 Honda and a PT 13 pich that I had repitched to a 15 cause it was hitting the 6500 rpm rev limiter. I am running a manual JP with 6" setback. The boat could use a 16 or 17 when I'm alone as I can still trim it out in "speed chop" and it hits the rev limiter and still slightly picking up speed. I'll try to get some pics of the setup posted later this week after I catch up at work from the time off. MIKE


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive always loved the pangas, they truly are the do all skiff everybody is looking for, but everybodys turned off by the looks lol ironic right? ;D

Yea Junkin! More pics


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry for the Sh!##y night pics but I've been working late.  I did a little welding on my platform to get rods out of the boat.  Short boat with rods inside gets tricky fishing 3 people.  NO MORE.  And no, I didn't put rocket launchers on a 15 ft boat, just rod holders. LOL.  Finished up the console accessories and added a QR trolling motor mount.  That's about all I've had time for.  Cut, there's a pic of my crude but functional answer to old, hard, scupper flaps.  Just pull one and run for a minute when I've taken on some water.  Also added a couple small tarpon and Panga pics from Mexico...... before the storms got bad.  Wish I had a clear pic of the Poon that broke my 10wt.  Anyway, nothing special, but who doesn't enjoy a little boat porn.  MIKE


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

DAMN, I pasted in 20 img codes and all that came up was one Sh!##y link. OK, I'll try again.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

LOVED THAT LITTLE PANGA!
Wish I could have spent more time in it before the storms blew in.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Found one mor clear one.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

I lust after a panga as well. In fact, in hindsight, I should have just snagged the fighting lady yellow one that was for sale 6 months ago for 14k :


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a micro-panga junkie too. That one is sweet!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Guilty as well


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice skiff It looks way better than when you first got her! Let me know if you are ever around here and need a fishin buddy!


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Junkin'......just reread through your thread.....great job! You've really fixed her up nice! Couple questions for you.....what are the dimensions of your cc and where did you get it? Also that seat/cooler? looks awesome, taller than most....what are the dimensions of it and where can I get one? Hope you've been out enjoying your new ride. ~Cheers~


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Simply Messing, just sent you a pm.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Junkin: what are those scupper plugs you made?
Ive been using tennis balls. They work, but slowly leak.

Also, since your boat had no bow or stern rails (correct me if im wrong), like mine.
When you installed the pp brackets from anytide, were there glassed in aluminum plates? Or did they not bother since there were no rail going on.? :-?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cut, all my PP holders are threaded into the aluminum. Maybe I got lucky, but every spot I drilled had an aluminum backing plate. MIKE


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cut, sorry I didn't answer all questions, was on the phone. My HPS had no rails but still had aluminum backing down the gunwhale all the way to the front deck. The aluminum stops where front deck starts. The plugs I'm using are Home Depot pvc pipe caps that had a threaded female end for a drain. I smeared a little silicone around just to make the cap fit in tighter cause I was afraid I might loose one in rough water. They work great and can easily be slipped out to drain the boat while running if needed. &5.00 well spent. MIKE


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nothing new on the HPS from my end but fish slime, but wanted to give a public thanks to ANYTIDE for the new front PP bracket that got the 80degree bend out of my pole.  Thanks dude it works great.  Got several nice reds and one huge black drum yesterday on fly. Wanted to post a pic of the PP bracket to show appreciation.



















Thanks, MIKE


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats a big ol drum!!
Hows thw skiff treating you?
Im probably going to be installibg a trokking motor on mine this weekend 
Im getting a quick release mount like you did. 
Did you end up goin 12v or 24?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm running a little 12v MinnKota 40lb thrust. I know its small but I haven't had any problems with it pushing my HPS around. I was going to buy a bigger trolling motor but had this one in the shop and decided to give it a shot before I spent $ on a new one and I have not been sorry yet. I only have one battery in the boat for cranking, trolling, and electronics and the little 40lb runs all day long with no problems. I haven't looked up the output on the Honda 50 but my battery seems to stay strong all day.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

And to answer the question about the skiff........ I wouldn't take 10 grand for it! I love this damn thing.
;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

the one im getting is 50 or 55lb thrust.
I just wanted to know if it would have enough oomph


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

haha I might have seen this skiff running the vermilion river last year near milton!  It looked pretty sweet from where I was sitting..congrats!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

TW- That was me. Were you in a light blue ECC? Only other micro I've seen on the Vermilion. The launch is about 5 minutes from my house so it makes for a great afternoon ride. Stop me next time.
Mike


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

TW- Or maybe a little NATIVE? Can't remember.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Yah I was in a native...the skiff world is small in these parts. I live pretty close to rotary, so I get out on the river just to run the boat from time to time.

How does that boat pole?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not too bad considering the sharp V that it has. Be more than happy to let you try it out , if I get the fly rod duties of course!


----------



## loud_by_design (Mar 21, 2013)

how do you like the jack plate on the skiff. ive got a wagner powersports 15cc which ive been told is the same hull though the inside layout is a little different. any way im thinking about putting a jack plate on mine and was wondering if you had anythings that you didnt like or that you'd do differently.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Only way junkins boat could get any sweeter is if he painted it the same color as mine


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

D#@m Cut, I've been on site everyday and I don't know how I haven't seen that rib you threw at me. But you are right, she needs a paint job pretty bad. I just can't seem to be without the skiff for more than a few days at a time. Even if I just throw it in the river a couple miles from the house and go have a cold beer, my sh#$$y day gets better. Maybe next winter during PRIME bull red time! Yeah right...... 
I don't know if the poor girl will ever get a fresh coat.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

And yes, I do want your paint code!!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> D#@m Cut, I've been on site everyday and I don't know how I haven't seen that rib you threw at me. But you are right, she needs a paint job pretty bad. I just can't seem to be without the skiff for more than a few days at a time. Even if I just throw it in the river a couple miles from the house and go have a cold beer, my sh#$$y day gets better. Maybe next winter during PRIME bull red time! Yeah right......
> I don't know if the poor girl will ever get a fresh coat.


Ha I was jokin.
I feel ya on that, if my boat isnt ready to go at any minute it drives me nuts, but this crappy weather is tryin to keep me off the water.

My paint code: a gallon of white gelcoat with a ton of green pigment mixed in until it looks like mint green ;D

Ive got big plans for my skiff winter of next year!
Console change, repaint the hull, new yamaha f70


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

When you do your upgrade, I want your console. I need that baitwell B_A_D! Great reason to hook the skiff up and take a week of vacation and head WAY south. ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Theres a lotta holes in it!
My plans with it are to actually make the front of It round, by doing so it will make the livewell go from a 10 gallon to an 18ish gallon.
But im going to custom build one from scratch and make a mold. The one in my hoat right now weighs a ton from all the repair work. Its nice and all but in the winter I get bored cuz fishing stinks
And I want a bigger livewell for offshore fishing so I can black it out with goggle eyes and pilchards for sailfish


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats starting to sound even better...... I can definitely help cut some of your costs if two consoles get popped off that mold!!!! ;D

You would have sympathy for me if you saw my baitwell .
Definitely FUGLY.... very functional. Will try to throw some pics up later.

MIKE


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

I am interested to see what you have planned for a new console as well, if it looks good then I would love to buy one off your mold and put it in my powerskiff. The original sit in console is just too big and hard to get in and out of. Seriously let me know, you should post a sketch of your idea. Heck, there is probably a market for a drop in console thats specifically made for the powerskiff. I love the Razor powerskiff's console, but that thing costs way too much... $900 for a small console is outreagous...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree. And Iwill let you guys know when im getting sooner to building it. I would also love to sell you guys a new one, I just dont know what shipping would be like for it.
Basically the console is going to remain exactly the same except the front is going to be round instead of square, therefore making the seat and livewell a bit , but not too much bigger. Also its going to have a hatch thats recessed with gutters. My other thought is that an 18 gallon livewell should help put a little more weight up front, aiding in the boats scupper situation at rest.
If you guys are truly serious I'll build you a console for material cost plus a little extra, , nothing near 900 $. Thats insane for bare plane square console.
And im sure it would work well in many other skiffs


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just let me know when you get ready. No hurries -No worries. I've got a good friend that lives Layton/Long key that I can use as an excuse to plan a driving trip around a console pickup. I really would like a console/baitwell combo and I have faith in your work. Thanks, Cut


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

WANTED TO PUT UP SOME PICS OF MY "UNDER GUNWHALE" ROD RACKS AS A THANKS TO ANYTIDE WHO DID AN AMAZING JOB BUILDING EXACTLY WHAT I REQUESTED.  IRONIC SINCE THERES NO "UNDER GUNWHALE" ON A HOBIE, SO LET'S CALL THEM "STUCK TO THE SIDE OF THE DAMN SKIFF ROD RACKS"!!!!
;D








[/img]








[/img]

3 PHILLIPS HEAD SCREWS AND RACKS ARE OFF AND OUT OF THE WAY LEAVING ONLY BACKING PLATES THAT ARE EPOXIED TO THE HULL.








[/img]








[/img]

PVC AND HEAT GUN WORKED GREAT ON TUBES.
AND LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE ABOUT THE NASTY PAINT..... I KNOW ALREADY!!!!! 










[/img]








[/img]








[/img]

MIKE


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That looks good, I like what you did with the rodtips going inside the rear humps, good call


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dang I never saw this thread! Great skiff Junkin!

I sure love the pole holders and the rod rack idea! May just have to steal that! 

Any updates over the last year?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I know my girl needs some TLC and paint, but I've been more concerned with perfecting my version of functional and catching fish.  As soon as the reds stop chasing flies I'll try to get some cosmetics on the burner.  I'm posting a few pics not because I have any "brags", but because a few HPS guys have an interest in a few mods/upgrades I've made and I need to quit posting on others threads.
Most recent:
Knocked 14" off platform
PP Micro
Pushpole holder mod (Anytide)
Finished console
Pitched my 13 to 15 and added mild cup (37mph)

I LOVE MY UGLY DUCKLING!!!!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking good J

A fresh coat of paint inside will do wonders when your ready, ask gramps haha
I thought about cutting holee in the humps for rod holders as well, but my skiff will soon be having a few updates...
Can't let the cat out of the bag yet. Its gunna be officially the most $hit packed into a small boat ever..


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

She aint ugly, she's like the girl next door....Sweet trailer rims to


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Y'all can rag me about my trailer wheels/tires all you want but I'll keep going the same route as long as I own small skiffs that don't need super heavy duty rubber. I pulled into the local U-Pull-It salvage yard a couple days before I left for South Carolina last summer and bought 3 aluminum wheels and brand new tires off a totaled Kia for $20 a pop. Yak trailer got the same treatment. I was about to spend $80 each for skinny jazz tires on galvanized wheels like always and decided to see if I could find cheap aluminum instead. And the car tires pull a lot smoother. 
Also, as you can see from my skiff, I'm not to concerned with looks.

;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> She aint ugly, she's like the girl next door....Sweet trailer rims to


needs some curb feelerz.......

looks good to me junky.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

I like them and probably would've never noticed. Plus, I love anything DIY. Do they mount on a standard boat axle and hub with a 5-bolt pattern? I think it's kind of ingenious considering it seems as though virtually all trailers are semi-sacrificial and will rust eventually.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Needing to be on the water after so long being laid up, I reversed the handle on the remote control so it would mount to the right hand side of the original wood console, bolted on the Honda, and me and the wife ran to Hackberry to see if the boat had any mojo.  Caught a few good reds and our 10 dozen crabs.  Then back home to rebuild the trailer and start working on the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So how did you catch those crabs. With traps or chicken on a string and a dip net


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, hard to believe that was 2 years ago. To answer the question..... chicken on a string. The usual routine is me castnetting our 25 lbs of shrimp and Ashley stringing our crabs. Couple hours in the early am and we can fish the rest of the day and be home for a good evening beer and boil.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I love your skiff. I dont think it needs new paint that bad. Looks totally fishable.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

boat turned out great! Thanks for the pics


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I was recently by PM with a member discussing cheap, 100% leakproof, and virtually indestructible scupper plugs I came up with for the Hobie's.  Thought I should post for all to see and I'm sure could be used for other applications.  I bought my parts at Home Depot, but I'm sure any plumbing supply would have both parts available.

Take a $4.00 test plug.  2" for the Hobie,




Take a $2.00 rubber cap, and remove the hose clamp and flip the cap over.



Put the cap over the test plug until it seats and presto.  Easy to remove to drain with ZERO leaks. Plus, no tools needed and the only metal on the whole thing is a treated bolt and wing nut. And only 6 bucks per side.



ENJOY


----------



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Junkin that's an awesome idea. Definitely going to give that one a try!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Wow, hard to believe that was 2 years ago.  To answer the question..... chicken on a string.  The usual routine is me castnetting our 25 lbs of shrimp and Ashley stringing our crabs.  Couple hours in the early am and we can fish the rest of the day and be home for a good evening beer and boil.


I love crabs my Mom was from Chesapeake Bay MD and we would go back every summer as kids and chow down [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------

